# What about NFL and College football



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

XM has Nascar radio which is why I am going to get XM but does anyone know if there are plans to broadcast NFL and/or NCAA Football games (obviously interested in ND games)?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I think that is still up in the air, we have been lucky enough to get some Major League Baseball games from XM this year.


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

Last October, I moaned on my satellite forum that I wished the World Series was on XM, as I had missed Game 1.

I got an e-mail the next day. Games 3 and on were on XM 140!

E-mail your request!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In reading all the news articals and other posts made here about satellite radio, it's apparent that both providers care very much about their customers and bringing them satifaction. Thats more then I can say for the satellite tv providers.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I can't believe how WELL satellite radio listens.

Today as a joke I email XM's 80's on 8 Channel and told them I wanted to hear Julie Brown's "The Homecoming Queen Got a Gun" and was supprised to hear it play as the next song!

Can't beat that!


----------

